# HELP!!!!



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

My tang has ich!!! Need help on choosing a cure. His tank mates are:
2 Fiji blue devil damsels
1 sapphire damsel
and 1 engineer goby.

Any advise?


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

Here is a picture:


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

if its ich he should be getting more than just one white spot. you cant use any type of cure stuff in your tank. do you have a quarantene?


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

Melissa said:


> if its ich he should be getting more than just one white spot. you cant use any type of cure stuff in your tank. do you have a quarantene?



I don't have a quarantine tank, that is my quarantine. It looks like there are other spots too.


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

Age of Aquariums said:


> Melissa said:
> 
> 
> > if its ich he should be getting more than just one white spot. you cant use any type of cure stuff in your tank. do you have a quarantene?
> ...


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

ok, im confused. why do you have fish and live rock in your quarantene tank? it should be nothing in there alive if its quarantene tank.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

AOA since no one has said it. You need to get him eating alot more and fast if he has ick. In that pic he is very thin. He should be plumped a little more. The reason I state that is that he is a tang and tang are prone to get ick. If it is indeed ick and it gets worse and the fish does stop eating he is gone. Its good to keep them eating when they get ick. I get ick all the time, why I dont know. I dont do anything, my cleaner wrasse gets what he can and the fish survives. They never stop eating or anything like that. I do no treating at all.


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

He is eating. Would a bluehead wrass clean him? Or just a cleaner wrass?


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

I wasnt saying anything about him not eating now. But just watch him because he has ick and is a tad bit on the skinny side. BUt yeah a cleaner wrasse will work.


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

usmc121581 said:


> I wasnt saying anything about him not eating now. But just watch him because he has ick and is a tad bit on the skinny side. BUt yeah a cleaner wrasse will work.



I think liveaquaria may have starved it before shipping.  He is eating alot, so he is doing better about food, but I'm noticing more ich spots.


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

Melissa said:


> ok, im confused. why do you have fish and live rock in your quarantene tank? it should be nothing in there alive if its quarantene tank.




Because he was in the other tank when I took pictures..


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Age of Aquariums said:


> usmc121581 said:
> 
> 
> > I wasnt saying anything about him not eating now. But just watch him because he has ick and is a tad bit on the skinny side. BUt yeah a cleaner wrasse will work.
> ...


Yes when distributors ship fish they starve them so they dont polute the water.


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

That's what I thought.


----------



## hellow (Apr 28, 2007)

If your fish stop eating, try feeding flake food from your finger. That worked with my freshwater Silver Dollar when it stopped eating because of ick. Then i moved the fish over to a quarintine tank with ick medication in it, which saved him.


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

hellow said:


> If your fish stop eating, try feeding flake food from your finger. That worked with my freshwater Silver Dollar when it stopped eating because of ick. Then i moved the fish over to a quarintine tank with ick medication in it, which saved him.




I can't use a medication in a saltwater tank.


----------

